# Lung Cancer



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Golden family, 

My 9 yr old boy has been diagnosed with Lung Cancer. My heart breaks as I write this. His RBC Count has been dropping and is at 23%. Lungs have multiple nodules, could be Lymphoma or Hystiocytic Sarcoma. Heart may possibly have a mass, to be confirmed via EKG. If it's there, then it's Hemangiosarcoma. Kidneys have Infarctions. He was fine until Wednesday evening, when he suddenly collapsed. I have Oncologist consult on Monday evening.


Can anyone guide me where I can find Yunnan Baiyao and I'm Yunity in San Diego?
Anything else I can try?
Anything in particular that I should discuss with Oncologist?
And are Yunnan Baiyao and I'm Yunity useful for dropping RBC count?
The type of cancer has not been determined with finality yet. Can the 2 products be used for whichever type of cancer it is - Lymphoma or Hystiocytic Sarcoma or Hemangiosarcoma?

Thank you


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping Up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

Here is a thread that may be helpful, it's an older thread but has lots of good info in it-









Cancer Diagnosis--What Should You Ask the Vet?


Oh, I should have mentioned, that her appetite is GREAT. In fact, one of the symptoms of EPI is a ravaneous appetite, which our Goldie has. I guess I could ask if the EPI test has a lot of false negatives, or, what the harm would be by treating her as though she has EPI to see what happens...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





Here is a thread about Clinical Trials-you may want to ask the Oncologist if any are available or check with the Vet Med Schools in your area-









Clinical Trials For Canine Cancer Link


Here is a link I found with links to current clinical trials in canine cancer. If your Golden is diagnosed with cancer and you want to help the cause of research consider participating in a clinical trial or research program. http://www.caninecancer.com/clinicaltrial.html We sent a blood...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





There are a few threads on the Forum about Yunnan Baiyao, if you use the search Feature they should come up. I don't remember any members saying where they bought it from though. You can check with the Oncologist.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

We are in the ER, his mass ruptured. They're saying we have to let him go. We are taking him home and will try to get someone to come home for it. I'm giving him Yunnan Baiyo and pain meds dland the inhome vet will come. Please close this thread. I don't want to see any notifications. Thank you all. My heart is breaking.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

